# [gelöst]calligra-2.4.1 stürzt ab - crasht

## flammenflitzer

```
Application: Calligra Words (calligrawords), signal: Segmentation fault

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f38510337a0 (LWP 26713))]

Thread 2 (Thread 0x7f3834e4d700 (LWP 26720)):

#0  0x00007f38509bb6eb in poll () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007f384b6c9845 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007f384b6c9c64 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007f384f1169fc in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f384f0eadd8 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007f384f0eb039 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007f384effcd46 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007f384f0cc4d2 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007f384effefe5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0x00007f384b471abd in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#10 0x00007f38509c394d in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

Thread 1 (Thread 0x7f38510337a0 (LWP 26713)):

[KCrash Handler]

#6  0x00007f3847342468 in KoColorSet::nColors() () from /usr/lib64/libpigmentcms.so.9

#7  0x00007f384df83171 in KoColorSetWidget::KoColorSetWidgetPrivate::fillColors() () from /usr/lib64/libkowidgets.so.9

#8  0x00007f384df8359f in KoColorSetWidget::setColorSet(KoColorSet*) () from /usr/lib64/libkowidgets.so.9

#9  0x00007f384df81daa in KoColorPopupAction::KoColorPopupAction(QObject*) () from /usr/lib64/libkowidgets.so.9

#10 0x00007f3839d6251e in ?? () from /usr/lib64/kde4/calligradockers.so

#11 0x00007f3839d6acc0 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/kde4/calligradockers.so

#12 0x00007f3850625389 in KoMainWindow::createDockWidget(KoDockFactoryBase*) () from /usr/lib64/libkomain.so.9

#13 0x00007f385064382f in KoView::KoView(KoDocument*, QWidget*) () from /usr/lib64/libkomain.so.9

#14 0x00007f3839fd7c8f in KWView::KWView(QString const&, KWDocument*, QWidget*) () from /usr/lib64/libwordsprivate.so.9

#15 0x00007f3839fcc7aa in KWDocument::createViewInstance(QWidget*) () from /usr/lib64/libwordsprivate.so.9

#16 0x00007f38505f8bd0 in KoDocument::createView(QWidget*) () from /usr/lib64/libkomain.so.9

#17 0x00007f3850625e73 in KoMainWindow::setRootDocument(KoDocument*) () from /usr/lib64/libkomain.so.9

#18 0x00007f38505fdb2f in KoDocument::deleteOpenPane(bool) () from /usr/lib64/libkomain.so.9

#19 0x00007f3850603c9f in KoDocument::openFile() () from /usr/lib64/libkomain.so.9

#20 0x00007f384ea543e1 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libkparts.so.4

#21 0x00007f384ea5490a in KParts::ReadOnlyPart::openUrl(KUrl const&) () from /usr/lib64/libkparts.so.4

#22 0x00007f3850605a37 in KoDocument::openUrl(KUrl const&) () from /usr/lib64/libkomain.so.9

#23 0x00007f38505f7e8b in KoDocument::openExistingFile(KUrl const&) () from /usr/lib64/libkomain.so.9

#24 0x00007f384f0ff274 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#25 0x00007f385065f87c in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libkomain.so.9

#26 0x00007f384f0ff274 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#27 0x00007f385065e384 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libkomain.so.9

#28 0x00007f3850661f67 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libkomain.so.9

#29 0x00007f384f0ff274 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#30 0x00007f384ff9bc85 in QAbstractItemView::doubleClicked(QModelIndex const&) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#31 0x00007f384ffdec49 in QTreeView::mouseDoubleClickEvent(QMouseEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#32 0x00007f384fb362a4 in QWidget::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#33 0x00007f384fea1e7e in QFrame::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#34 0x00007f384ff9a8ba in QAbstractItemView::viewportEvent(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#35 0x00007f384ffdb2a8 in QTreeView::viewportEvent(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#36 0x00007f384f0ebd1b in QCoreApplicationPrivate::sendThroughObjectEventFilters(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#37 0x00007f384faed3a0 in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#38 0x00007f384faf2316 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#39 0x00007f384c0e4eb0 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

#40 0x00007f384f0ebbc2 in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#41 0x00007f384faee2b3 in QApplicationPrivate::sendMouseEvent(QWidget*, QMouseEvent*, QWidget*, QWidget*, QWidget**, QPointer<QWidget>&, bool) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#42 0x00007f384fb60f24 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#43 0x00007f384fb5f62f in QApplication::x11ProcessEvent(_XEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#44 0x00007f384fb846e3 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#45 0x00007f384b6c9362 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#46 0x00007f384b6c9aa8 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#47 0x00007f384b6c9c64 in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#48 0x00007f384f1169c4 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#49 0x00007f384fb843fa in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#50 0x00007f384f0eadd8 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#51 0x00007f384f0eb039 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#52 0x00007f384f0eedb1 in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#53 0x00007f3850c76fa1 in kdemain () from /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_calligrawords.so

#54 0x00007f3850912264 in __libc_start_main () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#55 0x0000000000400791 in _start ()
```

```
[ebuild   R   ~] app-office/calligra-2.4.1  USE="crypt eigen exif gif iconv jpeg jpeg2k kdepim lcms marble mso mysql okular openexr opengl pdf semantic-desktop ssl tiff truetype word-perfect xml (-aqua) -attica -fftw -fontconfig -freetds -glew -glib -gsf -gsl -handbook -kdcraw -openctl -postgres (-sybase) -test -threads -xbase -xslt" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="sheets stage words -braindump -flow -karbon -kexi -krita -plan"
```

Kann das an den use flag liegen?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Fri May 04, 2012 2:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal beschreiben, wie man den Crash reproduzieren kann?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Beim Öffnen von .odt oder .txt oder beim Anlegen eines leeren Dokument aus dem Programm heraus.

```
[ebuild   R   ~] app-office/calligra-2.4.1  USE="crypt eigen exif fontconfig gif glib gsf handbook iconv jpeg jpeg2k kdcraw kdepim lcms mso okular opengl pdf semantic-desktop ssl threads tiff truetype word-perfect xml xslt (-aqua) -attica -fftw -freetds -glew -gsl -marble -mysql -openctl -openexr -postgres (-sybase) -test -xbase" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="sheets stage words -braindump -flow -karbon -kexi -krita -plan" 0 kB
```

ändert nichts. Ich hatte gelesen, das man marble herausnehmen soll.

----------

## firefly

ist bekannt

siehe https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=299045 (merke: am besten als erstes im bugtracker nachschauen *g*)

aktueller workaround laut bugreport: calligra feature krita aktivieren

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke. Ich bin einen Schritt zurückgegangen.

----------

